# Best Wax for Melts



## Miniaturemeltdown (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, I’m just starting out making wax melts in snap bars like chocolate bars in silicone moulds . I’m just wondering what type of wax you all use? Iv used ecosoy cb advanced but it seems to stick in the corners of the moulds and doesn’t look great. Iv also experimented with a vegetable wax blend but the scent throw isn’t great but they looks so much better!! Help!!!!


----------



## LilyJo (Jul 7, 2019)

It depends tbh. Paraffin generally gives the best throw but there is more than one soy wax, plus it can get affected by how much fragrance you use. Have you tried the other brands?


----------



## Miniaturemeltdown (Jul 7, 2019)

LilyJo said:


> It depends tbh. Paraffin generally gives the best throw but there is more than one soy wax, plus it can get affected by how much fragrance you use. Have you tried the other brands?



I definitely want to stick with Soy and not paraffin but rather than buy a ton of different ones, I’m wondering if there’s anyone with experience in making Melts can recommend a type and brand. Xx


----------



## LilyJo (Jul 7, 2019)

Have tried most of them at some point - had good results with the old cb135 and its replacement (q210???) but I did notice that the problem would recur after time, regardless of which soy blend I used. My experience over several years was dont overdo the fragrance load, clean the mould thoroughly after every use (they seem to get a build up in the corners over time) and dont unmould too soon.  

I know exactly the problem you're having and the unpredictability is a real pain.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 7, 2019)

For throw and consistency, I like palm for melts more than either paraffin or soy. Personally I don't like soy at all. It's too finicky and I can never get consistent results., so I just really don't use soy in any of my applications.


----------



## Relle (Jul 7, 2019)

Eco soya pillar blend is what I use. It is hard enough and gives enough shrinkage to get it out of the mould and gives a good scent throw. Maximum fragrance load is 12%.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 7, 2019)

Relle said:


> Maximum fragrance load is 12%.


Another reason I like palm. I never have to go above 4-5% and get a throw that will scent the entire main level of my house.


----------



## bohemian melts (Aug 19, 2019)

I like pillars of bliss, para-soy blend.


----------



## Mrsitaly22 (Sep 8, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Another reason I like palm. I never have to go above 4-5% and get a throw that will scent the entire main level of my house.


Who's your favorite supplier for palm?


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 8, 2019)

Candlewic when they have a shipping sale, or Lonestar and Candles & Supplies most of the time.


----------



## maxine289 (Sep 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Candlewic when they have a shipping sale, or Lonestar and Candles & Supplies most of the time.


Do you use palm container or pillar wax?  I have some left over palm container wax from Lone Star.  Do you think I could use it for tarts?


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 9, 2019)

maxine289 said:


> Do you use palm container or pillar wax?  I have some left over palm container wax from Lone Star.  Do you think I could use it for tarts?


The container was works well for melts, as does the pillar. I use both for my melts.


----------



## maxine289 (Sep 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> The container was works well for melts, as does the pillar. I use both for my melts.


Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Susie (Sep 11, 2019)

Which palm wax do you use from Lone Star?


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Susie said:


> Which palm wax do you use from Lone Star?


Both. They only have glass glow container, and feather pillar palm.


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Both. They only have glass glow container, and feather pillar palm.



Thanks, they are right up the road from me, so I can run by and get some.


----------

